# Mücken 2013



## rcnerd (2. Aug. 2013)

Hi Leute
 Wollte mal nachfragen wie es dieses Jahr bei euch mit diesen nervigen Mücken ausschaut. Vorallem nach dem Hochwasser im Juni. 
Ich persönlich werde ja eher selten gestochen, aber heuer hab ich schon a paar Treffer abbekommen und noch mehr erschlagen. Werde langsam zum massenmörder ,  wenn das so weiter geht. 
Gibt ja so einige hausmittel oder elektronische Geräte die da Abhilfe schaffen sollen. Wie haltet ihr euch denn diese biester vom Leib?
MfG Marco


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

Grüß dich Marco,
von Hausmitteln oder Elektrozeugs halte ich nix, hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert.
Ich schmier mich mit AntiMücke ein, gibt's beim Kaufland.
Wirkt besser wie A...n und stinkt nicht so
Stiche bis jetzt: 2


----------



## Boneone (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

hi,

Vectobac für den Teich habe zwar keine persönlichen Erfahrungen (mein Teich kommt erst 2015) aber verwenden auch Gemeinden in Mücken/Sumpf Gebieten...
schau mal unter http://www.biohelp-shop.at/teich/?page=2

Anti Mücken Mittel sind am Effizientesten mit Wirkstoff DEET wie z.B. Nobite Haut oder Kleidung wirken gut 4-6St...

l.g.-alex

p.s.: Mich lieben die Biester leider...
Stiche zur Zeit ~10-20
Elektrozeugs wirkt auch gegen Nützlinge also im Garten ein "no-go" vielleicht drinnen...


----------



## rcnerd (6. Aug. 2013)

Hi, danke euch zweien. Kaum zu glauben das nur zwei Leute hier im forum Ärger mit den Mücken haben.
 irgendwelche Chemikalien in den Teich zu kippen find ich irgendwie nicht so gut, selbst wenn die Bio sein sollten. Weißt ja nie was da so drin ist. MfG Marco


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

In den Teich kippen muß ich gar nichts, meine Viecher putzen alles weg
Und annsonsten wie gesagt: Einschmieren.
Aber das sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat ist schon seltsam, da stimm ich dir zu.

Sind wohl alle beschäftigt mit Fenistil


----------



## LotP (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

Abgesehen davon, dass mich Mücken in der Regel eh in Ruhe lassen - keine Ahnung warum?!? Werd selten gestochen und wenn jmd anders in der Nähe ist sowieso nicht.

Aber auch so finde ich, dass es bei uns heuer kaum Mücken gibt. Vom Teich her denke ich liegts auch an der Goldelritzen. Habe vor ca. 2 Monaten 80 Stk eingesetzt, die haben inzwischen unzählbaren Nachwuchs, denke die verputzen alle


----------



## VolkerN (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

Bei uns (Grossraum Stuttgart) hats dieses Jahr eindeutig erheblich mehr Muecken/Schnaken als in den letzten Jahren.  ...ich verwende auch die bekannten Mittelchen um mich davor zu schuetzen ...aber nur wenn ich direkt am Teich was zu tun habe.

Ich bekomm immer wieder mal nen Mueckenstich ab, unterm Strich erwisch ich allerdings mehr von den Plagegeistern als sie mich :haue3


----------



## charly1882 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

Mücken, Gelsen, Schnacken oder wie auch immer. Bei uns ist es kaum auszuhalten. Ab 21:00 beginnt das Desaster und wenn man nciht innerhalb kurzer Zeit das Weite sucht, ist man von Blutarmut geprägt. Die reinste Katastrophe. Wir haben jedes Jahr ne Menge von den lästigen Viechern aber heuer ist es besonders schlimm.
Was jedoch hilft: Thermacell. Bin schwer davon überzeugt.  keine Ahnung wo man das Ding in Deutrschland bekommt, aber es reduziert die Gelsen bis auf ein Minimum. Sie werden meines Wissens nicht getötet sondern lediglich verjagt.


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*



charly1882 schrieb:


> Thermacell. Bin schwer davon überzeugt.  keine Ahnung wo man das Ding in Deutrschland bekommt



google.de ungefähr 1.090.000 Ergebnisse (0,16 Sekunden) 
Da sollte doch was dabei sein, oder


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mich die ganze Nacht geschlagen. 

Als ich heut morgen in den Spiegel gesehen habe hatte ich etlich Mückenleichen im Gesicht kleben. 

Rein von den Stichen her, hab ich nicht viel abbekommen, ich war halt immer schneller.

Aber Spaß macht es nicht, sich die ganze Nacht ins Gesicht zu schlagen, statt zu schlafen.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Sandra1976 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

Hi Leute,
also dieses Jahr ist bei uns auch echt schlimm mit den Mücken. Am Teich selbst haben wir kein Problem, da putzen unsere Wasserschweine, Orfen etc. eigentlich alles super sauber. Aber im Haus, ums Haus herum, gerade so um die Abendzeit, hau ich auch ein paar von den Dr....viechern tot. Mehr als normal.
Normalerweise sind bei uns (Vorderpfalz/Neustadt-Weinstraße) eher nicht so viel zeug unterwegs, weil wir hier eher wenig stehendes Gewässer haben. Bei uns hilft Antibrumm oder die gute alte Fliegenklatsche 
Lg Sandra


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

Hallo Thomas!



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Als ich heut morgen in den Spiegel gesehen habe hatte ich etlich Mückenleichen im Gesicht kleben.




 Und wieder keine Kamera dabei, gell


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mücken 2013*

Früh Morgens gibt es keine Bilder... 
Nein nein...

Fotos gibts erst nach 2 Pott Kaffee. dann auch mit geöffneten Augen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

